# Afraid of Fingers



## Velvokay (Feb 20, 2010)

I've had my cockatiel for 2 months, now he/she can go on my shoulder and feels safe around me but it is terrified of my fingers when I try to pet it. Although when he/she is on my shoulder it bends it's head down and I rub my cheek against it ( which it enjoys alot) but even so it tries to bite my finger when I pet it with my hand. How can I train my cockatiel to let me pet it?


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

What you could try is feeding your bird treat type foods from your fingers, that way she/he will get used to them, try using corn flakes or similar breakfast cereals, mine personally seems to love all bran, lol

Jenny


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would go slow and offer millet to distract her well you slowly try and scritch her head. Here is a video about taming your tiel http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-magazines/bird-talk/2009-june/taming-of-tiel.aspx Spike took over 2 months to find out that he enjoyed scritches but some tiels will find that they don't like to be pet on the head. Good luck


----------



## spraymillet (Mar 2, 2010)

The above sounds very good. I would also suggest, for the times you are not training him, but are hanging out with him and want him to be comfortable, perhaps you could wear a long sleeved shirt that you can pull down around your wrists. You could even leave your fingers showing a bit, and do the millet tricks suggested already. But I wouldn't rely on this, he's got to face the fingers to get used to them! My cockatiel that I have had for a few days seems the same, and I will work on that too! Good luck.


----------



## Velvokay (Feb 20, 2010)

Ya well the problem
is my cockatiel loves being rubbed on the head with my cheek but not with my fingers


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

When your cockatiel starts to associate your fingers with pleasant things such as treats then you can slowly progress to touching. Be patient. It takes time.


----------

